# Bristol Parking



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

Can anyone tell me a suitable parking place 24 hour in this city of Bristol for my 24 foot motorhome this weekend pay or free or CL very near the centre Any help appreciated


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Baltic wharf, camping and caravan site

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/carava...n-sites-and-parks/SiteDetails.aspx?csid=21820


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

No that caravan club site is booked up 9 months in advance.


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

Wapping road Bristol

http://en.parkopedia.co.uk/parking/carpark/wapping_wharf/bs1/bristol/

There was a large open carpark with no height barriers £6.50 a day.

no signs to say no overnight parking/sleeping.

but it is 12 months since i visited it.

i have never stayed in the van but had a good look around last year as i was thinking about it.

Roger


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Keep looking at the CC Baltic Wharf info on the website as cancellations are made nearer to the day, plus ring the site direct as we have found that there are vacancies on site which are not showing on the website. Not ideal for planning ahead - but that's the CC system! Our son has been living in Bristol for last two years so we have had to adopt this policy of getting in. He is getting married in Bristol in 9 days time - will post afterwards of saga of our booking fiasco for this important event! Good luck.
David.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Wapping Wharf - parking "management" was re-applied here from 1st March this year and is quite restrictive. Permit holders (residents) take many of the spaces and the balance (pay and display) are quite short bays for a motorhome. I doubt you will find adequate space. The whole area looks massive, but bays have only been marked around the periphery, with large "no parking" gaps.

Colin


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Have a look at this entry in the Motorhome friendly and unfriendly parking site:

http://www.motorhomeparking.co.uk/bris.htm

Colin


----------



## keith_c (Feb 8, 2010)

During the easter school holidays we had no problem getting into Baltic Wharf - booked it about 4 days before we went.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Do you have to be Bristol central ?

Loddy


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

So where did you park ????????????????????/

Loddy


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Believe people sometimes wild it up on the Downs in Clifton - could try Ladies Mile:

http://maps.google.co.uk/?ll=51.468...2&panoid=f7h10KnarBfoikwacMEjvw&cbp=12,0,,0,0

We occasionally picnic in the van on the Circular Rd, where there's a good view of the suspension bridge and the gorge:

http://maps.google.co.uk/?ll=51.469...=KiTBCbSLLI5nBaSgLdlAIQ&cbp=12,165.46,,0,3.84


----------



## avensis (Jun 22, 2012)

*nordellectronica ne 2006 cws caravan power supply playing up*

Hi just looking for some advice the above power supply keeps tripping the main outdoor site supply breaker, it has been a gradual process of tripping out the odd time to now tripping out even with nothing in the van is plugged in or on, other than the battery charger, could this possibly be the the battery charger or maybe the whole unit at fault? the unit in the van doesn't trip when the power goes off ta for any advice offerred


----------

